# Lost Stomper 90 on Vallecito



## cosurfgod (Oct 10, 2003)

While scouting a chipmonk kicked in my Stomper 90, Werner Stakine 194 straight shaft, dry bag with sunglasses and salamander yakpak. Please call if you find any of this. Reward.

Thank you,
Taylor
970-749-1789


----------



## brendodendo (Jul 18, 2004)

Damn it T, now what am I supposed to paddle when you make me kayak when I'm in Dgo.


----------



## gannon_w (Jun 27, 2006)

Wait...so did a chipmonk really kick your gear in (it could have been perched precariously on the edge) or was that a joke. Cause if a chipmonk really did that's pretty funny.


----------



## jmack (Jun 3, 2004)

Chipmonk must have been startled when it saw someone trying to run Vallecito at 100 cfs.


----------



## bobbuilds (May 12, 2007)

The chipmunk DID in fact kick his boat in, I thought is was Alvin, but Simon and Theodore are known assholes as well. I didn't see it go down, so it's hard to know which one did it.

They built a vacation home there after the last movie, see what money does to rodents. I wish they'd help with the wood more, little fuckers....


----------



## fullmer (Aug 23, 2006)

Jmack makes a good point. You were kayaking Valle at varmint flows. I can see why the chipmunk was surprised.


----------

